# Another weed to ID



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Pretty new to this patch of land in Southwest Ohio. This is growing in our pastures and our vegetable garden. No hairy leaves or stems. Appears to spread roots underground and pop up new plants. Seems easy to pull out of the ground, but I'm sure we're leaving roots behind.

Thanks.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

It's a little hard to tell...are those elongated leaves part of the flowering plant? And what size are the flowers and plant?


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

http://urbanext.illinois.edu/wildflowers/directory_detail.cfm?PlantID=799&page=2


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes, the elongated leaves are part of this flowering weed. I'll try to get a more clear picture with a coin included to give an idea of size.


----------

